# Where do you rank on the spectrum of global wealth and income? You may be surprised..



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.globalrichlist.com/

Enter your after-tax income or wealth and see where you sit, globally.

Income is based on 2008 data for all and wealth on 2012 data for adults only.

It's hard for me to feel sorry for minimum wage workers in Canada when (in ON, for example) they are at the top 8% of the global income scale. Sure, cost of living is a factor, but having been to non-touristy areas in multiple 3rd world countries on different continents, it's clear that we, as Canadians, are all very lucky.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

So, if you don't work, you're not wealthy?


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

Click the "WEALTH" button or http://www.globalrichlist.com/wealth to enter net-worth and see where you stack up wealth-wise.

I assume you didn't see that. Otherwise, I'm not sure what you're getting at.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

And what is your income? When I see you donate all that you earn above minimum wage to charity, and live on minimum wage, I will believe you. Otherwise you can kiss my foot.

Yes I have lived on minimum wage and unless you have done so, you have no clue.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

_"You’re in the top 12.19% richest people in the world."_


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

We're in the top 100%, (or is it the bottom 100%?) :confused2:


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

According to that website, to be ranked in the top 1% by income, you need $41,569 in after tax annual earnings. To be ranked in the top 1% by wealth, you need a net worth of $988,647. The two numbers don't seem to correlate, I doubt net worth averages 23 times earnings. Earnings is defined by them as after tax salary plus any money you receive, such as benefits, pensions and student loans. Since when are student loans income? Does investment income not count as income for their purposes?

Regardless, being born in Canada is like winning the ovarian lottery. (Warren Buffett quote speaking about the US, but it applies to Canada as well in my opinion).


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

With 7.5 billion people, 1% still means 75 million...more than 2 Canada's...


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Ethan said:


> According to that website, to be ranked in the top 1% by income, you need $41,569 in after tax annual earnings. To be ranked in the top 1% by wealth, you need a net worth of $988,647. The two numbers don't seem to correlate, I doubt net worth averages 23 times earnings.


It does...if you are a retired senior with a paid up home and $41,569 as annual pension income.
I believe that situation would be quite common in Canada.
Max OAS + max CPP gets you 1/4th of the way there.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Ovarian lottery indeed. 

Makes a person appreciate the opportunity we have in this part of the world. 

Can't really agree with the OP on the minimum wage thing though. I've known plenty of folks in that category and IMHO there's a large income disparity between many many private, public and government sectors that doesn't always make a whole lot of sense, taking all things into consideration.


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

I didn't mean to downplay the plight of the minimum wage worker but I'd rather be born poor or disabled here than born poor or disabled in most other places in the world.

One side of my family grew up poor in a place with no electricity and eating a sweet potato was considered a treat.

I read a money diary on another site where the fellow was making $2K to $3K per year, which was generous in his country. He was on a temporary contract to train others to do the same job for less. He also had to contend with cops that take bribes and questionable stability of the country as a whole.

There are much worse places than the two above as well.

Rusty, my expenses were only about $11k in the first half of the year despite by good income so it wouldn't be a stretch for me. This, despite a few trips and I don't even cut my own hair any more :biggrin:


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> It does...if you are a retired senior with a paid up home and $41,569 as annual pension income.


The website is inclusive of all ages. While pensioners might have a net worth more than 20x earnings, I doubt the average or median would be anywhere near that.


----------

